

The Best $12 Ever Spent for my Startup - Diamons
http://boxngo.tumblr.com/post/28673064751/the-best-12-ever-spent-for-my-startup

======
rman666
Idea #1 - buy these notebooks in bulk and sell them online via Boxngo.
Leverage great blog post that makes people want to buy one.

Idea #2 - add a feature to blog that allows people to leave comments

Idea #3 - blog about an equally good pen and/or pencil, and sell that on
Boxngo, too

